# saskatoon



## patxx1 (Dec 16, 2008)

hi all, has anyone been to or living in saskatoon i have been offered work their but it seems to me its miles from anywere i was hopeing to find work in alberta or bc but now this offer has come im not so sure what to do


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

patxx1 said:


> hi all, has anyone been to or living in saskatoon i have been offered work their but it seems to me its miles from anywere i was hopeing to find work in alberta or bc but now this offer has come im not so sure what to do



hi Pat!

Its really good to know that you have an job offer. I think you better accept it and move there. With the passage of time you will be able to find work within your desire locations and during this time period you will be gaining experience to get much better offer.

Thanks

-Kamran


----------



## leegleze (Oct 1, 2007)

There's nothing like prairie folk for their exuberant welcome, their hospitality, and their generosity. After living near Saskatoon for 43 years, I was desperate to move to warmer climes, so I headed to lower mainland BC. Not a good choice. The weather here can be very depressing ... continuous clouds or rain for at least five months of the year. It's very hard to get to know your neighbours because they work such long hours to be able to afford the cost of living. Getting a doctor is near impossible, and waits in emergency rooms have stretched to six hours and more. It's a little different, of course, in the interior of BC, but the medical care issues are the same.

Saskatchewan is, today, on the edge of a big boom due to its oil and mining, just like Alberta has recently experienced. To get on the ground floor of this upsurge in the province's economy could bode well for your future prosperity. It's probably the sunniest province, even in the winter, and Saskatoon is a very pretty city. The people, of course, are what make it so comfortable to newcomers. They exude warmth.

My advice: Grab the job offer, and welcome to Canada!


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

patxx1 said:


> hi all, has anyone been to or living in saskatoon i have been offered work their but it seems to me its miles from anywere i was hopeing to find work in alberta or bc but now this offer has come im not so sure what to do


You are very lucky to have been offered a job. Grab the opportunity! Opportunity knocks only once... As everybody says here, from there, you can start your next venture. Who knows? You will be very happy with this job... I can't say about anything in Canada, am still on my job search. And job searching is quite disappointing sometimes. But, am still here, hanging on! Come on... it's an answer to your prayers....


----------



## brrttpaul (Jan 28, 2008)

joef5052881 said:


> concentration in progesterone, and this will inhibit hormone testosterone, thereby reducing the desire to maintain distance can rekindle passion target of long-ter feelings of all of a sudden a lot of points less. ● not interrupt his speech. Qiangbai him or to interrupt him, do you think you fully aware of what he would like to say is, this is nothing but "excuses". If you refuse to listen to, then the other side will pay attention to how you listen to the idea of it » Tell your understanding of each other, to determine whether this is he wanted to express. In the quarrel, often with "Are you saying that you……» "," Do you mean is…… "the other side to repeat the sentence said in the past, if his error was corrected the mistakes you understand, in order to listen to Purpose 40 Tips for not fighting the Cold War-consumptionm exchanges Why would the between the people desire to reduce ? Aise peril on the spirit of doctor can re-ignite some passion: "When the stability of family life desire to reduce the lead time, the best solution is love and keep a distance, can increase the thrill of a Lieqi" he said. " Some things can tell with a friendbetween the two sides do not often quarrel, then the grievance will affect their sexuality. Because men are often suppressed emotions will be live, so they often subject to sexual fell blow. Excessive drinking: Despite modest Hexie wine can Zhuxing, but if mishandled degrees will be played theRomantic movies: both men and women, who Louloubaobao the film will increase its opposite effect.


Well I dont know what the hell that was all about lol


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

brrttpaul said:


> Well I dont know what the hell that was all about lol


What the hell man?


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

patxx1 said:


> hi all, has anyone been to or living in saskatoon i have been offered work their but it seems to me its miles from anywere i was hopeing to find work in alberta or bc but now this offer has come im not so sure what to do


Welcome to the forum Patxx1,

I think the previous posters make some good points. If you have a job offer, that is a great start. Depends on your visa how you approach this, because if once you arrive you are tied to that empoyer then if you don't like Saskatoon you will be in a difficult position. If you have the option to change jobs after you arrive if you don't like the area, then its less of a gamble.

Sorry I do not know Saskatoon. Many places are miles from anywhere in Canada so even if you ended up in BC or Alberta you could also be miles from anywhere. Don't let that put you off. To be honest we hardly ever go more than 100 miles from where we live on a day to day basis anyway.
Make a list of your priorities for living here, maybe leisure acitivities you want to enjoy, price of housing you can afford, schools (if required) local amenities, etc and then start researching Saskatoon in relation to those criteria.
You can then evaluate if it is the right choice for you to start with.
Let us know what you find out and decide to do.
Louise


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

louiseg said:


> Welcome to the forum Patxx1,
> 
> I think the previous posters make some good points. If you have a job offer, that is a great start. Depends on your visa how you approach this, because if once you arrive you are tied to that empoyer then if you don't like Saskatoon you will be in a difficult position. If you have the option to change jobs after you arrive if you don't like the area, then its less of a gamble.
> 
> ...


Louise's reply is indeed a helpful one. I, for myself, limit my job searchings onto Alberta, especially Calgary. Although, I still keep myself open to other places in Canada. But, that's my priority. 

All my searches, from housing, to job searching, children's education, cost of living, lifestyle and etc., I concentrate on Alberta.

Hope I can find that job sooooooooooonnnnnnnn!!! How I love to fly there at this moment!


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

miraculousmedal said:


> ...I concentrate on Alberta.
> 
> Hope I can find that job sooooooooooonnnnnnnn!!! How I love to fly there at this moment!


Be careful what you wish for...it's been -20 to -30 out there for most of the last couple of weeks! Decidedly chilly!!

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Getting There said:


> Be careful what you wish for...it's been -20 to -30 out there for most of the last couple of weeks! Decidedly chilly!!
> 
> Eamonn & Janet.


My family really would like to feel the chilly weather.  I remember when I went to Tokyo at 0 degrees... I feel colder in Taiwan at 10 degrees. Because Northern Taiwan is always on a rainy winter... which becomes colder. 

Although, sometimes I know it'll be best to arrive there not on this snowy time.


----------



## patxx1 (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks for your reply its made me think, as for the job offer your right i will be tied to the employer for one year


----------



## Roubier (Jan 1, 2009)

I went to Saskatoon for three days last year to check it out and I wasn't disappointet. It's a small city, quite pretty in places and very friendly people, Saskatoon definitely has charm.


----------



## scotiagirl (Jan 3, 2009)

*congrats*



patxx1 said:


> hi all, has anyone been to or living in saskatoon i have been offered work their but it seems to me its miles from anywere i was hopeing to find work in alberta or bc but now this offer has come im not so sure what to do


 if you have an offer it must be in an industry in which you can work - how many of us work in jobs we really don't like just because it brings in money

and if it seems like miles from anywhere - when working are you going to need to know how close your neighbours are?

surely its best being in a smaller place with friendly folks than in a big urban jungle where its too busy to stop and get to know anyone.

i stay in a town of approx 50,000 people in the west of scotland. i have no real friends although i know a good few people through the school playground and kids clubs. i have neighbours around me (i live in a cul-de-sac) but we only say hello in passing.

my planned move to canada was to take a look at my life, take time to enjoy things, make good friends and reduce my daily stress - although my 2 kids give me a good daily dose!!!

as for a job - like many i went to college, gained a qualification then worked in that industry short term. now i've been a housewife for over 7years, i have no experience to try something new (although i do volunteer in a charity shop), my qualifications will now be outdated and finding a part time job to fit round the family is a nightmare - not to mention my husband who is under my feet most days because he can't get a full time job and there isn't enough work through the agency to get him out every day

so take the job, enjoy your new surroundings and good luck


----------

